# Aegon And Sandor Kitties



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

3 month old brothers, had them for 2 days now. They're pretty perfect.
The one decided he need to go up on the turntable, and it just started spinning around with him on it.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG I can't tell you how hard I was laughing at that second photo!!! In fact, I just looked at it again and started cracking up again. 

They are just ridiculously sweet! 

But who's who? Who's going for the spin on the round car?


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandor is on the record player, the other one is Aegon.
He's noticeably bigger, but Sandor is the aggressor when they play.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

They are adorable!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What handsome cuties these two are! I am sure they will keep you entertained!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Cute! Love the names too. Game of Thrones I take it?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

zuma said:


> Cute! Love the names too. Game of Thrones I take it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yep...love the books and show and just liked the names (Not _necessarily_ the characters)


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so adorable!


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

They really love sleeping together.
I"m sure that's normal for kittens, but I've never had 2 kittens at once so I think it's amazing... 

I guess I can ask here, but, I know a lot of times they have the respiratory infection from the adoption places, etc.
They've been sneezing like maybe once an hour each, but no eye discharge or wheezing, etc.
I have another cat in the house that I'm keeping them away from for the recommended 1-2 weeks.

I want to keep him from catching it. Will I know within 7-10 days if they actually HAVE it? 
I assume they could be sneezing due to air differences, carpeting, the blankets, etc etc etc.

Aegon, the stretched out one, is so long. He has oddly long paws and limbs.


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandor growls when he plays. I've never seen cats do that...
It's a "It's mine!" thing.

He has these fuzzy squishy balls that he carry around with him now, and if you try to grab it he growls.
He even holds one in his mouth as he plays with the other one. Just in case someone tries to grab it. LOL

It's half purr, have dog growl.

Sometimes he'll drop it so you can grab it and toss it for him.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

SO cute!!! I don't know anything about URIs - they've been checked out by the vet? 

Aegon is going to grow into those long limbs and paws! I'd love to see Sandor with the ball in his mouth.  I'd love even more to hear him growl - it's so hard to imagine anything more than a squeak coming out of him!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Love those pictures!!
The turn table...
The one where they're together and it looks like the one is laughing...!!!


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

spirite said:


> SO cute!!! I don't know anything about URIs - they've been checked out by the vet?
> 
> Aegon is going to grow into those long limbs and paws! I'd love to see Sandor with the ball in his mouth.  I'd love even more to hear him growl - it's so hard to imagine anything more than a squeak coming out of him!


They were checked out by the vet at a rescue/no-kill shelter.
Checked for all the big stuff, they've received sets of shots, etc.

I've just read all over the internet about the URI, so I'm a bit obsessed with it.
They're sneezing a bit, but no other signs. But, it could be anything making them sneeze.

Yeah, Sandor puts the ball in his mouth, and will act like a dog where he puts his butt in the air, and leans down with it, tempting you to try and take it, and then when you come close he growls "MINE!"
All while purring as well. They literally never stop purring.

They also never aren't climbing on me. The minute I sit or lay down, they're ready to be held/cuddle.
Which is great 90% of the time, but there's that 10% where you just look at them and are like, "OK... maybe later. No..." But they just keep coming until you give in


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

One of the things you'll find recommended a lot here, is L-lysine! 
500mg.s daily, you can split this so they get half in the am and half in the pm, it boosts the immune system! 
I use the L-lysine in the gelatin caps, it is tasteless, so you can mix it into their food.
I understand that Amazon has it in bulk powder in a bottle, I keep meaning to check, as I'm sure it would be cheaper!


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't mind us, we're just going to use your body as a hammock as you try to use the computer.


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

10cats2dogs said:


> One of the things you'll find recommended a lot here, is L-lysine!
> 500mg.s daily, you can split this so they get half in the am and half in the pm, it boosts the immune system!
> I use the L-lysine in the gelatin caps, it is tasteless, so you can mix it into their food.
> I understand that Amazon has it in bulk powder in a bottle, I keep meaning to check, as I'm sure it would be cheaper!


I'll have to check it out, thanks.

I'm currently reading up on the whole canned food vs. dry.
It seems like the prevailing thoughts are canned is much better. In the past, I've used nothing but dry food with the 2 previous cats, and now my 16 year old is on all canned food. I leave dry out for him, but I re-fill that maybe once every 10 days. He loves the canned


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh. :luv 

I would love to have both of my girls using me as a hammock! Well, once in a while...yep, kitties are a great work deterrent. Yes, I was going to grade your compositions last night, but the cat was really comfortable on my tummy and I didn't want to disturb her. :roll:

If they're still sneezing in a couple of days, I might start to worry a little, but as you said, right now, it could just be them getting used to a different environment, especially since they're not showing any other symptoms. 

Canned is definitely better for their longterm health. One of the major benefits is the amount of water it adds to their diet - so many older kitties suffer kidney disease, so it's really important to make sure they get a lot of water. Kitties who are dry food junkies and develop kidney disease are in a bad situation then. My girls get both, because they refuse to eat all wet, but I'd feed them all wet food if they'd eat it.


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

We think we like this fountain, *but* we're not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Their new thing today is to attack each other while the other is using the litterbox...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG too precious! Love the fountain photos!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, kittens are sooooo entertaining!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

That fountain looks like a kitty will love it! I am sure once they discover how nice that water is they will have their heads stuck in there! What amazing cute little babies you have!

Not sure if I am brave enough for a fountain when our bengals arrive. The breeder says Luna LOVES water already...jumps in the shower...so I can only imagine the mess she would make of a fountain!


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

They've both started drinking right from the stream. Took them a few hours to finally dip their heads under.
There's only like 70 ounces or something in there, so, if it somehow completely spills it's not a huge deal I guess.


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it safe to start doing a little introducing with the 16 year old?
I got them Saturday morning, they seem perfectly healthy... No sneezing, no eye issues, nothing.

The vet said 7-10 days of quarantine, today is the 6th day.

I have a huge 4x4 dog crate I was going to put them in, allow one side to be viewable and let them check each other out.
First day, 16 year old staked out the door they were in, since then he's seen them from a distance, but seems to not care.
He's pretty relaxed/too old to be bothered


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Well they've all met...
I put them in the crate, Howard (The 16 year old) came out, looked at the crate for about a minute and just turned around and walked away.

So, I figured I'd just let them out.
They came out, all Howard has done is give them a few gently hisses. No contact.
They could care less, they're running past him chasing balls, looking around the house, etc and he'll just give them a little hiss if they come within 5 feet or so.

Seems to be going well IMO if that's all they're doing. I feel like eventually he'll be like, "Well, they're fine" and that's that.


----------



## sweebab (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad they're not named Sandor and Gregor.  Cute though!


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

sweebab said:


> Glad they're not named Sandor and Gregor.  Cute though!


Ha.
At the last second I thought about it, but Gregor is too much of a bad-guy

Older cat now only hissing at them, say, 80% of the time. Improvement.
Still only hissing, no altercations


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Have they come into contact yet, or are the little guys giving Howard a wide berth?


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

They've come within inches of each other, usually Howard kind of belly-crawls away, or hisses and leaves.
I've made extra extra attempts to be with him, but he's not really into it at the moment.

He sat on my lap a little today.

It's only been 24 hours, so I _think_ it's going on


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

When he hisses, they just get down low and stare at him, like, "Wait, what... why?"

They were with other adult cats at the shelter, etc. I think they're used to them


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well he seems pretty mellow and it doesn't seem like he's going to lash out at the new little guys. And the new little guys seem fine with leaving Howard alone, so maybe this will be a quick and easy transition into peaceful coexistence!


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandor, the smaller grey fella, does this thrashing around thing on your lap for a good 5 minutes before finally settling down in one particular spot and napping for 20-25 minutes.
Just rolling over, laying upside down, going on his right, his left, etc.
It's crazy, it's like he's possessed.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

They are cute. I think the thrashing thing is probably because it feels nice and he's happy. They look to have settled in well


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Every day there's less and less hissing. Howard still doesn't _*like*_ the kittens, I'd say, but he's OK with them.
Still the occasional hiss if they come up to him while he's eating sometimes, but that's about it.

He's still laying low, vs. how he used to act. But starting to come out more.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeeeeee, so cute!!! Howard is a beautiful boy too! It looks like things are going to work out. That looks like Aegon sitting next to Howard? It's adorable to see them sitting next to each other like that.


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep, that's Aegon.
He was drinking, and they raced up the steps. He just kind of looked at me like "Come on, What is this..."


----------



## roskandy (May 30, 2014)

I could look at pictures of cat sleeping together all day! So adorable!


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

The only small negative so far is they just don't listen/learn.
I know they're kittens, and aren't really going to, but you'd think after the 19th time they're put down on the floor they wouldn't jump back up the 20th.

They'll jump on my desk, which is fine, but there's cords and things that they try to bite. So, they jump up, I pick them up put them down, say "No..." and we'll do this 20 times until I give up.

I don't want to spray them or anything, plus they seem to not care about water.
I just thought that after being removed so many times they'd give up on jumping on certain things.

Howard, somehow all I have to do is shake my head no and he knows what that means.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, kittens are incorrigible that way. 

Then again, adult kitties sometimes don't behave any better! 

If you can catch them just before they jump and say "No!" maybe that would have a (small) chance of working. If you really don't want them up there, you could try a deterrent like Bitter Apple spray, or putting something on the desk that has a texture cats don't like. On another thread, someone mentioned a kind of tape to put on surfaces/fabrics to discourage scratching. I don't know if that would work to prevent jumping though.


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, I assumed it's just a kitten thing.
They can go and climb on anything they want except like 2 things because there's wires or flowers on them, etc.
And obviously those are the things they NEED to be on.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

The kittens are adorable and I love the expression on Howard's face!


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

jking said:


> The kittens are adorable and I love the expression on Howard's face!


It's a look of, this is MY house... What are these little annoying things?
Better and better each day. Today they played with his tail a bit, and he just looked at them and walked away.
Ate side by side a lot, drank, etc


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

What they're doing now is sucking on each others necks.
Well, really more Sandor (the smaller one) on Aegon. Aegon will be asleep, Sandor will come up to lay by him, and he'll just latch on and go to town...
I'm assuming it's a suckling type thing, and I don't know if they were taking away too early or what, but you can see his little neck just going and going as he sucks.

Aegon, just seems to sleep right through it, so, I guess no harm no foul. But we've starting calling him a vampire.


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaahhhh! Squeeeeee! OMG is Sandor backed right up to Howard? 

This looks like huge progress. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, they've been sleeping back to back a lot.
Today, they were all sleeping on the bed again. A couple times Aegon wanted to lay ON Howard, and put his head on Howard's head and he hissed at him.
But then they just went back to sleep.
Not that close I guess.

But they're all very friendly already, today has been like 7-8 days only.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Rmbxr9 said:


> Today, they were all sleeping on the bed again.


Howard's really being patient - and he's willing to share his territory!



Rmbxr9 said:


> A couple times Aegon wanted to lay ON Howard, and put his head on Howard's head and he hissed at him.


OMG I would have LOVED to see this. It just sounds adorable. Could you just stand there and wait until the next time he does it and then take a video (and post it...)?


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

They always seem to know when you're video them and stop or move.
Today, Sandor tried to do that neck-sucking thing with Howard. Howard wanted none of it and started biting his neck back, turned around and moved a few feet over and went back to sleep.

I knew that Howard would most likely be OK with them, but he's been extremely good.

He gets the wet food, but he has been eating the kitten food as well. I guess at this stage he could use the extra calories anyway.
He's a good man


----------



## Foam_Hands (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel like there's been some visible growth in just 3 weeks.
Aegon, is so long... He's almost the same size as my previous girl who passed away. She was heavier and thicker, but not really any taller or longer. He might be a giant cat, or just going to fill out and stay that length.

I opened the door with the screen today for them to get some air, but closed it once they started climbing.


----------

